# Bicycle frame ID



## BcCleta (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello Cabers, 
Not sure what this frame is, looks like it came equipped with a motor, but could be wrong, any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 18, 2021)

something like this?


----------



## BcCleta (Dec 18, 2021)

dave the wave said:


> View attachment 1529800
> something like this?



Hello Dave, thanks for your reply, it does resemble that same frame style. I have no information on this frame, person who gave me the frame also had no information on it.


----------



## BcCleta (Dec 30, 2021)

@mikecuda


----------

